# DN.ca / Market / Nafti (9 Viewing)



## Nafti (Sep 24, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/nafti​


----------



## Nafti (Sep 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Nafti (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Nafti (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you for your interest and welcome to DN.ca. Canada’s largest and fastest growing domain forum community.

All inquires for Non.ca can be directed to: domains@eldred.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 9, 2022)

I love how the domain non.ca points directly at the post, well executed


----------



## Nafti (Oct 9, 2022)

Fútbol is *a direct Spanish translation of the English word football*. It is an international team sport more commonly known in the United States and Canada as soccer.


----------



## Nafti (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you for your interest and welcome to DN.ca. Canada’s largest and fastest growing domain forum community.

All inquires for No.ca can be directed to: domains@eldred.ca


----------



## Nafti (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Nafti (Dec 2, 2022)

Currently being forwarded to our “fearless” leader’s Wikipedia page.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 26, 2022)

Things.ca was sold so it’s been replaced with Cartage.ca. Will add more names soon!


----------



## Domains101 (Dec 28, 2022)

The graphics are remarkable


----------



## Nafti (Dec 28, 2022)

Domains101 said:


> The graphics are remarkable


Thanks. If you need some, I can see if he’s free to make some for you.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 28, 2022)

Can you pm me the one for things.ca ?


----------

